# cuyas características



## ultimocurso

"Publicó un mapa cuyas características eran" 
"Published a map with the follow caracteristics"
¿Sería correcta la traducción?
Thank you in advance


----------



## ..lucy..

ultimocurso said:


> "Publicó un mapa cuyas características eran"
> "Published a map with the follow caracteristics"
> ¿Sería correcta la traducción?
> Thank you in advance




Published a map with the following characteristics:

or

Published a map which characteristics are:


----------



## AntieAnnie

..lucy.. said:


> Published a map with the following characteristics:
> 
> or
> 
> Published a map which characteristics are:



Me gusta más la primera frase:

(He or she) published a map with the following characteristics:


----------



## In Search Of

..lucy.. said:


> Published a map which characteristics are:



Esto no se puede

Hola lucy...

"Published a map whose characteristics were..."

would be even more literal

cheers


----------



## javier8907

'whose' es la traducción más literal, pero creo que si vas a poner muchas características es mejor evitar el relativo, sobre todo si la frase se extiende bastante hacia atrás.


----------



## ultimocurso

Acabo de editar el post, porque estaba incompleto, pero no sé..... no lo encuentro por ningún sitio. 
De todas formas, pido disculpas por mi inexperiencia en estos temas. 
1) whose para personas, which para cosas, sin embargo, a mí, which no me suena demaisado bien.
2)Había pensado en poner whose caracteristics, pero me imagino que es gramaticalmente incorrecto, y que en definitiva estará fatal seguro
3) Con los cambios que estaba intentando añadir al post , este quedaría de la siguiente manera:
"Publicó un novedoso mapa cuyas características eran que siendo conforme, las líneas de rumbo, loxodrómicas se representaban por medio de líneas rectas"
"Published an innovative map with the caracteristic that being (conforme), (las lineas de rumbo), (loxodrómicas) were represented by mean of straight lines" 
Las palabras entre parentesis son tecnicismos que me encargaré de buscar después, salvo, que por supuesto, alguien conozca el tema y me sugiera algo.
3)en este contexto, ahora no me suena demasiado bien eso de "with the following carcteristics being (conforme)....."
No sé que opinais. Gracias Lucy y AntieAnnie por vuestra ayuda.
Thank´s in advance


----------



## ..lucy..

Hi In Search Of!!

Now I´m a bit confussed ... Why must I use _whose_ if I´m talking about the map? Isn´t this word used only referring to a person??


----------



## papa majada

Cuyo/cuya/cuyos/cuyas se traducen por WHOSE siempre, sean cosas o personas.


----------



## ultimocurso

Publishe an innovative map whose caracteristics were that being (conforme)
Si esto es correcto, a mi es lo que mejor me suena
Gracias


----------



## javier8907

Si pones "with the following c*h*aracteristics" es para poner dos puntos detrás y que no te pese mucho la frase.

Lo de los relativos no sé si te lo sabes bien: which para cosas, who para personas y whose para el posesivo *de los dos.* Y si no me crees lo buscas.

No puedes empezar una frase con "Published...", sin antes por lo menos un pronombre.


----------



## ultimocurso

y que opinais de "that being (conformes)" para "que siendo" y de " by mean" para por medio
Thanks everybody in advance


----------



## javier8907

¿Conforme es el mapa, las líneas...?


----------



## javier8907

Por cierto, "were that being" no me suena nada bien, yo lo dejaría en "...published a map which, being (conforme), (...) were represented by means of (esto es formal, pero si es la idea está bien). De todas formas si no te explicas mejor poco podemos hacer.


----------



## In Search Of

papa majada said:


> Cuyo/cuya/cuyos/cuyas se traducen por WHOSE siempre, sean cosas o personas.



Así es

Cómo empieza la frase?

I


----------



## ultimocurso

1)Te creo, pero lo buscaré (no me riñas...)
2)conforme es el mapa
3)publicó viene después de una coma y antes de la coma se habla de una persona (masculino) se dice su nombre, donde nació y lo que publicó


----------



## ultimocurso

En el año 1569, Gerardus Mercator, un cartógrafo flamenco nacido el 5 de marzo de 1512 en Rapelmunde, con el nombre de Gerard Cremere o Kremer, y que como era costumbre en la época había latinizado su nombre, publicó un novedoso mapa cuyas características eran que siendo conforme, las líneas de rumbo, loxodromias, se representaban por medio de líneas rectas; *esto implicaba que la red de meridianos y paralelos, como en las cartas de marear de aquel tiempo, que no eran conformes, es decir no conservaban los ángulos, se representaban por medio de líneas rectas perpendiculares, resultando el ecuador una línea recta automecoica. *
*¡Mejor, no puedo explicarme!*


----------



## papa majada

Si está redactado tipo listado, es correcto poner "published" sin el pronombre justo delante. Por ejemplo:
John Doe, born (lugar/año), died (lugar/año), published (títulos de sus obras)


----------



## javier8907

...published an innovative map where (o "in which"), (conforme) as it was, ...... were represented by straight lines. This implied... 

Lo de las líneas loxodrómicas no sé cómo ponerlo porque no sé si loxodrómicas son cualquier tipo de lineas de rumbo, sólo el tipo de líneas de rumbo que se representarían como líneas rectas...

He dado por supuesto que lo que dice la frase es que aunque el mapa fuese conforme, las líneas.... Si no igual hay que cambiar.


----------



## In Search Of

ultimocurso said:


> [/B]
> *¡Mejor, no puedo explicarme!*




Todavía no entiendo todo de este mapa, pero sin embargo estoy segura de que se puede decir "a map whose characteristic were..." but then? That of being? No...


----------



## javier8907

Es que lo malo es construir la frase entera. Si se te ocurre algo mejor...


----------



## AntieAnnie

ultimocurso said:


> En el año 1569, Gerardus Mercator, un cartógrafo flamenco nacido el 5 de marzo de 1512 en Rapelmunde, con el nombre de Gerard Cremere o Kremer, y que como era costumbre en la época había latinizado su nombre, publicó un novedoso mapa cuyas características eran que siendo conforme, las líneas de rumbo, loxodromias, se representaban por medio de líneas rectas; *esto implicaba que la red de meridianos y paralelos, como en las cartas de marear de aquel tiempo, que no eran conformes, es decir no conservaban los ángulos, se representaban por medio de líneas rectas perpendiculares, resultando el ecuador una línea recta automecoica. *
> *¡Mejor, no puedo explicarme!*



... published an innovative map whose characteristics were conforming, (las lineas de rumbo), (loxodromias) were represented by by a means of (rectas) lines; this implied that the network (or system) of meridians and parallels (maybe latitude and longitude) like in the navigation (or nautical) maps of that time weren't conforming, that is, they didn't conserve the angles, were represented by the means of perpendicular (rectas) lines, which resulted in the equator being a (recta automecoica) line.

Algo de este parrafo, busqué en "alta vista," pero intenté de cambiar para que suene mejor.  La palabra "nautical" refiere a la mar.  "Latitude" y "longitude" generalmente son las palabras que se usan en las cartas, pero no estoy segura de que son las palabras correctas para traducir "meridianos y paralelos."

Espero que te ayudara.


----------



## ultimocurso

Las líneas de rumbo o loxodrómicas, se representarán en la carta (mapa) de Mercator, como líneas rectas.
La frase quiere decir, que debido a que el mapa es conforme ( mantiene los ángulos) cualquier línea de rumbo, loxodrómica, se representa en la carta como línea recta. El rumbo, es el ángulo que forma esa línea con el norte.
No sé si me explico.
Gracias


----------



## AntieAnnie

ultimocurso said:


> Las líneas de rumbo o loxodrómicas, se representarán en la carta (mapa) de Mercator, como líneas rectas.
> La frase quiere decir, que debido a que el mapa es conforme ( mantiene los ángulos) cualquier línea de rumbo, loxodrómica, se representa en la carta como línea recta. El rumbo, es el ángulo que forma esa línea con el norte.
> No sé si me explico.
> Gracias



To paraphrase it, I would say that he published an innovative map with conforming characteristics (then you would describe the lines) which implies that the maps of the times before were non-conforming.


----------



## javier8907

...published an innovative map, which was conformal, implying (that) rhumb lines -loxodromes- were represented as straight lines. This meant...


----------



## ultimocurso

1)He published an innovative conformal projection map where the rhumb lines (loxodromes) were represented by straight lines.

Creo que esta frase es totalmente fiel a lo que se pretende decir. Me la quedo. 
2)creo que meridians and parallels está bien, (latitud: arco de meridiano medido desde el ecuador hasta el paralelo que pasa por el observador, longitud: arco de ecuador desde el meridiano de Greenwich hasta el meridiano que pasa por el observador)
Gracias a todos


----------



## ultimocurso

¿Qué os parece si lo pongo así?
This implied that the system of meridians and parallels, like in the nautical charts of that time,which were not conformal,this means they did not conserve the angles, were represented by mean of perpendicular straight lines,which resulted in the equator being a .............


----------



## ultimocurso

Bueno, ya sé que le doy muchas vueltas pero sería posible poner la puntuación así:
this implied that the system of meridians and parallels like in the nautical charts of that time, (which were not conformal, that is, they didn´t conserve the angles) ,were represented by the means of perpendicular straight lines, which resulted in the equator being a *LINEA RECTA AUTOMECOICA.* 
 Me refiero a los paréntesis, para aclarar que con "que no eran conformes, es decir no conservaban los ángulos" se hace referencia a las cartas de marear de aquella época. No sé si con todo comas queda claro esto.
Thank you in advance


----------



## mhp

This implied that unlike the nautical charts of the time, which were not conformal and hence did not conserve the angles, parallels and meridians could be represented by straight perpendicular lines, resulting in an equidistant projection along the equator.


----------



## AntieAnnie

I'm not sure about "were not conformal."  I'd probably say "did not conform."

Just my two cents


----------



## mhp

conformal is a technical term. A map is conformal when it has certain mathematical properties. In this context, we don't use other words that are related to the verb conform.


----------



## AntieAnnie

Thanks!  Sorry about that.  I was confused!


----------



## Forero

..lucy.. said:


> Hi In Search Of!!
> 
> Now I´m a bit confussed ... Why must I use _whose_ if I´m talking about the map? Isn´t this word used only referring to a person??



_Published a map which characteristics were _
_Published a map whose characteristics were _Mejor que _which_
_ Published a map of which the characteristics were _Formal, pero raro
_Published a map with the following characteristics 

_


----------



## javier8907

ultimocurso said:


> 1)He published an innovative conformal projection map where the rhumb lines (loxodromes) were represented by straight lines.


 
Mi frase es feílla, pero esta otra quiere decir que ya había mapas conformes, y que dentro de ellos éste supuso una innovación. Si es la idea, perfecto.


----------



## Loisdebbielane

Hola a todos,
Yo soy inglesa, vivo en Madrid.  Soy profesora de Inglés y yo diría el siguiente:
I have just published a map with the following characteristics, ______________ lo que sea _______ luego,  la pasiva seria utilizada en el presente, which are represented by -------- pq estamos hablando de el mapa, lo que acabamos de realizar.
Whose for people - of course - but both, whose and which, sound clumsy (torpe) in that context because you wouldn't use either of them.
Ultimocurso, - You were absolutely right in the first place, well done!
I hope this helps a little.  I have difficulties in Spanish too so I understand how frustrating it can be to get the right terminology in the correct context.


----------

